# Sinnvoller Weg zum 4K Gaming



## Hulk13 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich bin mit meinem System eigentlich zufrieden und für meine Ansprüche genügte es eigentlich.

nun habe ich mir Battlefield 5 gegönnt und bin auch recht zufrieden.

Jedoch hab ich es kürzlich in 4K bei einem Bekannten gesehen. Und was soll ich sagen? Sowas muss her!

nur wie?

aktuelles System:
Asus Monitor 27“ FHD
i5 6600K
16GB Kingston 
MSI Z... (fällt mir grad nicht ein) Board
MSI GTX970

system und spiele laufen alle auf SSD.

jetzt der Haken: das Ganze wird Schrittweise erfolgen müssen, da das Budget etwas beschränkt ist um Monitor und GraKa zu erneuern.

GraKa schwanke ich zwischen einer gebrauchten 1080ti und einer 2080. 

wobei Ei sich die Frage stellt, ob das bei den restlichen Komponenten Sinn macht.

was denkt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2018)

Bist Du denn da ganz sicher? Was ist mit WQHD? Du musst bedenken: die FPS sinken bei gleichen Details auf ca 1/3 im Vergleich zu Full-HD. Wenn Du also in einem Spiel bei hohen Details mit einer RTX 2080 um die 100 FPS hast, hast Du in 4k nur noch 30-35 FPS, und für 60 FPS musst du dann die Details senken. 

Die CPU könnte da auch inzwischen ein wenig bremsen. Da wäre aktuell ein Ryzen 7 2000er eine gute Wahl, oder ein Ryzen 5 2000er, Board um die 80-100€, 16GB RAM - müsste halt alles dann neu her. Aber eine GTX 1080 Ti oder RTX 2080 wäre in jedem Falle für den Anfang passend, damit Du es in Angriff nehmen kannst - versprich Dir aber nicht zu viel davon. Spielst du denn aktuell in Full-HD auf maximalen Details?

Die Frage bei der 1080 Ti wäre nur, was die dann kosten sollen. Hast du da schon mal geschaut?


----------



## Hulk13 (27. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt musste ich erstmal nachschauen, welche Einstellungen ich bei BF5 nutze   Also es ist noch Luft nach oben. Ich hab die Auto-Einstellung "Max.Fidelity" und da ist eigentlich alles an bzw. hoch, außer DX12. Es geht natürlich noch weiter hoch mit "ultra".

Blöde Frage: WQHD? Sieht man da einen Unterschied zu FHD?

Was die 1080Ti angeht: Das bekannte Auktionshaus bietet meist 600-650€ auf, je nach Restgarantie und Zustand. Daher ja mein Gedanke, gleich eine neue 2080 zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2018)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich erstmal nachschauen, welche Einstellungen ich bei BF5 nutze   Also es ist noch Luft nach oben. Ich hab die Auto-Einstellung "Max.Fidelity" und da ist eigentlich alles an bzw. hoch, außer DX12. Es geht natürlich noch weiter hoch mit "ultra".
> 
> Blöde Frage: WQHD? Sieht man da einen Unterschied zu FHD?


 ja sicher, du hast ja mehr Pixel, so dass es schärfer wirkt. 4K natürlich nochmal schärfer. Aber es hängt natürlich auch von der Monitorgröße und dem Sitzabstand ab, und ein "schlechter" WQHD oder 4K-Monitor macht oft weniger Spaß als ein guter Full-HD, ein guter WQHD mehr als ein schlechter 4K usw.

WQHD hat 33% mehr Pixel bei der Breite und Höhe im Vergleich zu Full-HD. 4K hat jeweils doppelt so viele im Vergleich zu Full-HD, d.h der Sprung von 4K zu WQHD ist höher als von WQHD zu Full-HD, aber je kleiner das Display, desto weniger fällt es auf.

Wie groß soll der Monitor denn sein?




> Was die 1080Ti angeht: Das bekannte Auktionshaus bietet meist 600-650€ auf, je nach Restgarantie und Zustand. Daher ja mein Gedanke, gleich eine neue 2080 zu kaufen.


 ja, da würde ich eher direkt ne 2080 holen, obgleich die nur ein bisschen besser ist - aber du hast dann eben 100%ige Sicherheit und eine nagelneue Karte.


----------



## Hulk13 (27. Dezember 2018)

Aktuell nutze ich einen Asus mx279h und bin ziemlich zufrieden, was Größe und Leistung angeht. Daneben steht noch ein uralter BenQ, aber auf dem wird nur "nebensächliches" erledigt. Die Größe hätte ich gern beibehalten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2018)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Aktuell nutze ich einen Asus mx279h und bin ziemlich zufrieden, was Größe und Leistung angeht. Daneben steht noch ein uralter BenQ, aber auf dem wird nur "nebensächliches" erledigt. Die Größe hätte ich gern beibehalten.



Und was hat dein Kumpel? War das ein Monitor oder TV? Und war es auch BF V, das du gesehen hast? Bei 27 Zoll ist WQHD an sich passend, 4k sähe schärfer aus, dafür hast du eben deutlich weniger FPS:


----------



## Hulk13 (27. Dezember 2018)

Gute Frage. Ich meine, es war ein Acer Predator? Mit 28 Zoll ?

Ich hab destiny 2 und BF5 gesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus, wobei ich nicht auf die Frames geachtet habe. Wobei er erst kürzlich das ganze System für 1500€ aufgerüstet hat (inkl 1080ti).

Ich könnte doch auf die 2080 gehen und dann Monitor abhängig die Auflösung wählen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2018)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich meine, es war ein Acer Predator? Mit 28 Zoll ?
> 
> Ich hab destiny 2 und BF5 gesehen. Sah wirklich gut aus, wobei ich nicht auf die Frames geachtet habe. Wobei er erst kürzlich das ganze System für 1500€ aufgerüstet hat (inkl 1080ti).
> 
> Ich könnte doch auf die 2080 gehen und dann Monitor abhängig die Auflösung wählen, oder?


 Ja, kannst du machen. Du kannst auch mal mit Deinem Monitor testen, wie viele FPS Du bei 4K hättest. Dazu musst Du bei den Nvidia-Treibern dann das Downsampling aktivieren. Ich bin nicht sicher, wie das aktuell bei Nvidia heißt (hab ne AMD-Karte  ), aber vor 3-4 Jahren wurde "Dynamic Super Resulution" eingeführt, das ist eine Art von Downsampling. Das Spiel wird dann zB in 4K berechnet und dann auf Full-HD runtergerechnet - das Ergebnis sieht dann besser aus als wenn man es direkt in Full-HD macht, da du bei 4K logischerweise in paar Details mehr hast, die ÜBERHAUPT berechnet werden - später werden die dann passender "umgerechnet" und in der Auflösung beschnitten, aber sie sind eben immer noch da, bei Berechnung direkt in Full-HD würden sie ganz fehlen oder es wären nur einzelne Pixel, die dann später recht kantig wirken. Dafür frisst es aber dann auch die Leistung, als würdest du in 4K spielen.


Wegen des Monitors: es kann natürlich AUCH an der Bildqualität des Monitors allgemein gelegen haben und nicht NUR an 4K, dass das Bild so gut aussah. Der günstigste 4K-Predator mit 4K und auch GSync kostet knapp 600€ https://geizhals.de/acer-xb1-xb281hkbmiprz-um-px1ee-001-a1320508.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Hulk13 (5. Januar 2019)

Alsoooo:

Die Entscheidung zur 2080 ist definitiv gefallen. Ich bin mir nur unsicher welche? Da gibts ha wieder unterschiedliche Chips, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Taugt die von KFA2 oder Gigabyte oder MSI was?

Alle anderen Komponenten in meinem Rechner (Zb Board) sind von MSI


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Alsoooo:
> 
> Die Entscheidung zur 2080 ist definitiv gefallen. Ich bin mir nur unsicher welche? Da gibts ha wieder unterschiedliche Chips, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
> Taugt die von KFA2 oder Gigabyte oder MSI was?
> ...


 Also, die Chips dürften nicht unterschiedlich sein, sondern lediglich deren Standard- und Boost-Takt. Je mehr, desto schneller - aber zB 20MHz mehr bei eh schon zB 1700 MHz merkt kein Schwein     ansonsten müsste man halt Meinungen lesen, wie das bei der Lautstärke ist, falls das wichtig wäre. Wenn Du da dann ein paar Modelle rausgesucht hast, nimmst du einfach die günstigste. GGf. schauen, ob es eine Aktion vom Hersteller gibt - Asus zB gibt derzeit 40€ Cashback oder wahlweise auch Gratisprodukte auf alle (?) RTX 2080 https://promotion.asus.com/de/de/happy-holideals-2018      oder falls Du gerne die LEDs synchronisieren willst, wäre eine MSI-Karte dann die passendste - da kannst du je nach Mainboard und Grafikkarte dann die LED-Faben oder Effekte mit der Karte verbinden.


----------



## Hulk13 (17. Januar 2019)

Hier dann mal eine kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits:

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Hat bei der Entscheidungsfindung wirklich geholfen.

Hab mich jetzt für die RTX2080 von Zotac entschieden. Gabs im Einzelhandel für 719. Dort hatte ich noch eine Rabattaktion plus Gutschein, so dass ich 250€ dort sparen konnte. Für meine alte GTX970 gabs auch noch 140€ beim online Auktionshaus. Also alles in allem ein  guter Deal finde ich.

Zumal Zotac die Garantie nach online Registrierung mit Rechnung auf 5 Jahre erweitert 

Nun die Frage nach dem Monitor:

Muss es unbedingt G-Sync sein? Bringt das so viel?

Entschieden habe ich mich aktuell eigentlich für 2k und dafür mehr Hertz, da ich zur Zeit eher "flotte" Spiele wie BF5 spiele. Bei WoW oider World of Warships wirds wohl egal sein 

Ich wollte eigentlich die 400€ nicht sprengen, aber irgendwie ist das ja uferlos. einen vernünftigen 2k WQHD Monitor zu finden...man landet immer wieder bei Asus


----------



## Michi31E (17. Januar 2019)

Ein sinnvoller Weg wäre eine X Box One X.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2019)

Es MUSS nicht GSync sein, es ist nur so, dass Du ohne Sync halt ggf "Risse" im Bild haben kannst oder VSync nutzen musst, was die FPS einschränken kann. Nvidia hat aber jetzt die Treiber auch für Freesync "freigeschaltet", d.h. Du kannst nun mit (neueren) Nvidia-Karten Freesync nutzen, wenn der Monitor das hat - und das haben sehr viele Monitore, da Freesync so gut wie keinen Aufpreis kostet im Vergleich zu einem Monitor ohne "Sync". GSync aber ist immer teurer. 

Die einzige Hemmnis dabei: OFFIZIELL hat Nvidia erst 12 Monitore zertifiziert. Die hunderten anderen Freesync-Monitore funktionieren halt in der Theorie auch, man braucht aber zwingend ein Display-Port-Kabel, und es KANN halt kleine Fehler geben, zB dass das Bild kurz flackert oder dass Sync nicht im vollen Umfang geht, zB statt von 30 bis 144 Hz nur von 50 bis 90 Hz oder so. Es kann aber auch einwandfrei gehen. 

"2k" gibt es eigentlich nicht - du meinst WQHD, oder? Oder meinst du nen Monitor, der in der Höhe Full-HD ist, aber doppelt so viele Pixel in der Breite hat, also extremes Widescreen?


----------



## Hulk13 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich meinte schon WQHD. 

Hab mich jetzt mal mit den g-Sync kompatiblen free-syncern auseinandergesetzt.

Das sind aber auch nur die hochpreisigen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Ich meinte schon WQHD.
> 
> Hab mich jetzt mal mit den g-Sync kompatiblen free-syncern auseinandergesetzt.
> 
> Das sind aber auch nur die hochpreisigen, oder?


 Das kann gut sein, da hat Nvidia vlt die Finger mit drin und verdient mit. Oder die sind im Preis gestiegen, weil grad "jeder" auch so einen will. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, einfach auf Freesync zu achten, und wenn es später nicht klappt, dann isses halt so, dafür hast du ja nichts draufgezahlt. VSync kann halt die FPS ein wenig einschränken, aber wenn du sowieso genug hast, ist das gar kein Problem. Und  Tearing allgemein macht sich eh vor allem eh nur dann bemerkbar, wenn man die Kamera sehr schnell seitlich bewegt.


----------



## Waerter542 (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Hulk13,

wie ich sehe hast du ja schon tolle Antworten erhalten.
Ergänzend zu allem kann ich dir noch den meiner Meinung Preis Leistung stärksten Monitor der momentan auf dem Markt ist empfelen:

“MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7015″ hat 144Hz, WQHD 27”, Free-Sync, 1ms Reaktionszeit und ein Curved Panel.
https://bit.ly/2T7Q47Q
Momenta von 600€ auf 350€ reduziert!!!

Wenn es etwas größer sein soll:
Der meiner Meinung nach Preis Leistungsmäßig beste Monitor mir 32 Zoll ist der:
MSI Optix AG32CQ-8015 WQHD Monitor Curved 80cm (32")
https://bit.ly/2R8IMzf
Momentan von 700€ auf 450€ reduziert!!! 

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Hulk13 (22. Januar 2019)

Besten Dank für den Monitor Tipp.

Aber wie schaut’s bei den MSI Modellen mit verlässlichen FreeSync oder g-Sync compatible aus?

Ich bin im Moment schwer am überlegen, ob ich die ca. 150€ mehr für G-Sync ausgebe, lieber FreeSync-Monitore in Betracht ziehe oder ganz darauf verzichte (was die Budget-freundlichste Variante wäre.)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für den Monitor Tipp.
> 
> Aber wie schaut’s bei den MSI Modellen mit verlässlichen FreeSync oder g-Sync compatible aus?
> 
> Ich bin im Moment schwer am überlegen, ob ich die ca. 150€ mehr für G-Sync ausgebe, lieber FreeSync-Monitore in Betracht ziehe oder ganz darauf verzichte (was die Budget-freundlichste Variante wäre.)


 Es sollte eigentlich genug Freesync-Modelle geben, die nicht nennenswert teurer sind als andere ansonsten gleichgute Modelle, die gar kein Sync haben.


----------



## Hulk13 (20. März 2019)

So, jetzt muss ich doch mal einen alten Thread ausgraben...nur der Form halber, damit ich keinen neue aufmache   

Also: 
die RTX 2070 läuft und leistet beste Arbeit.

Jetzt habe ich mich an das Monitor-Problem gewagt und es ist - gelinde gesagt - nervenaufreibend.

Mein bisheriger Monitor ist ein Asus MX279H mit dem ich vollends zufrieden war.

Jetzt habe ich mich belesen und umgeschaut, schwanke zwischen 27 Zoll und 32 Zoll curved, bin mittlerweile bei FreeSync und habe ein paar Modelle in der engeren Auswahl gehabt. Letztlich entschieden habe ich mich für einen

HP 27XQ  ! Was soll ich sagen, ich war eigentlich ganz angetan und der Wechsel von FHD 60hz zu WQHD 144hz ist mächtig. Was mich an dem Gerät aber stört, sind die Farben.  Alles wirkt zu weiß und überbelichtet. Gamma und Helligkeit machen es zwar dunkler (Desktop &  Fotos) aber bei Spielen erkannt man dann bei dunklen Ecken fast nix mehr. Sehr merkwürdig.

Ist das der spürbare Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN Panel???

Ich wollte dem guten Stück noch eine Chance geben, aber mittlerweile ist mir etwas aufgefallen, dass ich überhaupt nicht aushalte. Wenn ich am HP arbeite und via Mausrad scrolle, dann "fiept" der Monitor. Ich habs erst auf die Boxen geschoben, aber die sind faktisch aus. Woher kommt sowas?!?!

Naja, der geht auf jeden Fall zurück:

Jetzt die Frage zur Alternative: mein ursprünglicher Favorit (ein Asus-Modell) ist jenseits von Gut und Böse (preislich) und kommt nicht mehr in Frage.

Was ich haben will: 
WQHD, 144hz, FreeSync, 27 Zoll (32 curved)

Ich  habe jetzt ein paar Modelle gefunden, wo ich aber den Unterschied nicht finden kann:

Acer - IPS
Nitro VG270UPBmiipx
Acer XF270HUA

Acer - TN
Nitro XF272UP

Viewsonic XG2730

AOC Agon AG271QX

Habt ihr Erfahrungen oder Empfehlen? Ich wollte auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 450€ ausgeben.

Gruß und Danke
Usgar


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Dass Du Teile des Bilds nicht sehen kannst hat ganz sicher nichts mit TN / IPS zu tun. Entweder der Monitor war fehlerhaft oder man hätte noch mehr mit den Einstellungen testen müssen.

Was die anderen Monitore angeht: das kann man sehr schwer sagen. Die Acer haben IPS, das ist idR etwas besser, aber wenn es "schwache" IPS-Modelle sind, kann ein guter TN besser sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

Na ja, bei 32 Zoll Curved ist 450 halt eben Einstiegsklasse, da kann man ohnehin nicht viel erwarten, da würde ich bei 27 oder 28 Zoll flach bleiben und dafür dann einen guten nehmen.

Bei den genannten würde ich zu einem der Acer mit IPS greifen, die Firma ist bei Preis / Leistung sehr gut.

Viewsonic würde ich nicht empfehlen, habe selbst einen, auch 27 Zoll mit Freesync und TN Panel und verwende ihn als Zweitmonitor (eigentlich war der für meine alten Konsolen gedacht). Das Bild ist im Vergleich zu meinem Iiyama mit MVA Panel einfach nur schlecht. AOC ist auch eine Billigmarke, würde ich auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Naja, der geht auf jeden Fall zurück:
> 
> Jetzt die Frage zur Alternative: mein ursprünglicher Favorit (ein Asus-Modell) ist jenseits von Gut und Böse (preislich) und kommt nicht mehr in Frage.
> 
> ...



Kurz angemerkt sei das diese 27 Zoll und 32 Zoll Curved Monitore nur QHD - Quad High Definition (also 16:9 2560x1440) Monitore sind nicht WQHD  *Wide* Quad High Definition (21:9 -3440x1440) der fängt erst ab 34 Zoll an. (Viele Firmen vermischen das aber gerne mal...)

*Asus MG278Q*

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...60x1440-1xDP-1xHDMI-1-4-1x-HDMI-_1011881.html

Wäre ein potentieller Kandidat als 27 Zoll .
Wenn du dir unsicher bist findest du hier mehr zu diesem Monitor:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/411142-asus-mg278q-zu-empfehlen.html


*Acer XZ321QU*
https://m.alternate.de/Acer/XZ321QU-LED-Monitor/html/product/1444640

Und hier ein 32 Zoll Curved. Ein bisschen teurer aber mit Acer eine Topmarke. (Und hat HDR mit am Bord wenn man wert darauf legt. Das hat der 27 Zoll nicht.)

Leider finde ich hier keine sinnvollen Tests oder Quellen zu diesen Monitor.


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Kurz angemerkt sei das diese 27 Zoll nur QHD - Quad High (also 16:9 2560x1440) Monitore sind nicht WQHD  (21:9 -3440x1440) der fängt erst ab 34 Zoll an. (Viele Firmen vermischen das aber gerne mal...)


Interessant!
Ich hab bei meinem Monitor auch immer von WQHD gesprochen, ist dann aber nur QHD. War mir komplett neu.


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Ich hab bei meinem Monitor auch immer von WQHD gesprochen, ist dann aber nur QHD. War mir komplett neu.



Naja ist ja beides 1440p!!!!111 
Und wenn man beim 27 Zoll Asus Monitor den ich gepostet habe mal in die Beschreibung schaut, steht da auch WQHD ^^ unabhängig ihrer Bedeutung. Deswegen geht man dann auch automatisch davon aus.

Das selbe gibt es auch als (Full)HD 1920x1080 und W(Full)HD 2560x1080. Nur damals kam niemand auf die Idee mit dem *W* zu werben .


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Kurz angemerkt sei das diese 27 Zoll und 32 Zoll Curved Monitore nur QHD - Quad High Definition (also 16:9 2560x1440) Monitore sind nicht WQHD  *Wide* Quad High Definition (21:9 -3440x1440) der fängt erst ab 34 Zoll an. (Viele Firmen vermischen das aber gerne mal...)


 ich kenne niemanden, der das so bezeichnet. 3440x1440 nennt man UWQHD (Ultrawide), WQHD nennt man immer 2560x1440. Ich wüsste nicht, dass auch nur ein einziger Hersteller, Shop oder Fachmagazin es anders bezeichnet ^^    Oder hast du da mal einen Link? 

Wie es vlt. per "offizieller" Definition aussieht, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, da es nur komplett verwirren würde, wenn man es nun plötzlich "korrekt" bezeichnet - falls es denn überhaupt so ist, wie du sagst...


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich kenne niemanden, der das so bezeichnet. 3440x1440 nennt man UWQHD (Ultrawide), WQHD nennt man immer 2560x1440. Ich wüsste nicht, dass auch nur ein einziger Hersteller, Shop oder Fachmagazin es anders bezeichnet ^^    Oder hast du da mal einen Link?
> 
> Wie es vlt. per "offizieller" Definition aussieht, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, da es nur komplett verwirren würde, wenn man es nun plötzlich "korrekt" bezeichnet - falls es denn überhaupt so ist, wie du sagst...


Ach Herb... du solltest doch wissen das ich nie was ohne Hintergrund behaupte^^ (sonst steht da ein ich denke oder glaube dahinter)
Also ja klar hab ich ein Link!
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/8n0bcf/wqhd_vs_qhd
(allerdings kein Professionellen Link )

Nun ist 1440p nicht Endstation bei den 21/9 Monitoren sondern es gibt auch 3840x1600 ... das sollte eigentlich UWQHD sein, oder nicht?

Ich glaube es macht in der Form auch am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ach Herb... du solltest doch wissen das ich nie was ohne Hintergrund behaupte^^ (sonst steht da ein ich denke oder glaube dahinter)
> Also ja klar hab ich ein Link!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/8n0bcf/wqhd_vs_qhd


 Ein Reddit-Eintrag? Dein Ernst?  Und an dessen Ende dann eine Wiki-Grafik steht, die Deine Behauptung widerlegt? ^^   Das bei Reddit ist IMHo einfach nur eine Meinung basierend auf einer Spitzfindigkeit, dass es wortwörtlich gesehen eigentlich so sein müsste. Aber was ist mit einer offiziellen Definition? 



> Nun ist 1440p nicht Endstation bei den 21/9 Monitoren sondern es gibt auch 3840x1600 ... das sollte eigentlich UWQHD sein, oder nicht?


 Das wird QHD+ genannt. 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Namen logisch Sinn machen - aber sie stehen nun mal für die Auflösungen, für die sie Firmen, Shops und Fachmagazine verwenden. Da kann man nicht antanzen und sie anders nennen, nur weil wortwörtlich vielleicht besser passt, aber damit dann komplette Verwirrung stiften.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Hier mal eine Liste: https://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/1904101.htm

Wobei 3840x1600 da gerade fehlt, das wäre irgendwas wie WQUXGA oder WQSXGA


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Reddit-Eintrag? Dein Ernst?  Und an dessen Ende dann eine Wiki-Grafik steht, die Deine Behauptung widerlegt? ^^   Das bei Reddit ist IMHo einfach nur eine Meinung basierend auf einer Spitzfindigkeit, dass es wortwörtlich gesehen eigentlich so sein müsste. Aber was ist mit einer offiziellen Definition?
> 
> Das wird QHD+ genannt.
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Namen logisch Sinn machen - aber sie stehen nun mal für die Auflösungen, für die sie Firmen, Shops und Fachmagazine verwenden. Da kann man nicht antanzen und sie anders nennen, nur weil wortwörtlich vielleicht besser passt, aber damit dann komplette Verwirrung stiften.



Die Verwirrung stiften die Shops schon selber:
Hier wird ein 3440/1440 rein QHD beworben - nichts mit UWQHD.
https://www.amazon.de/HP-EliteDisplay-34Zoll-3440x1440-Speakers/dp/B01MQVXB4B

Oder der hier ist ein Ultra HD als 3840/1200
https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=GWFT...9kL1-rpO1Zwc2XdOpxsLCgHC6tbWeJ0hoCMDkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

Hm...
Bei diesem Punkt scheint sich das Internet nicht einig zu sein. ^^ Überraschend! 
Einerseits finde ich die Differenzierung zwischen QHD und WQHD gut. Anderseits argumentieren einige, dass 16:9 bereits Wide, also WQHD sei.
Wenn wir keine bessere Quelle finden werde ich wohl bei der Bezeichnung WQHD bleiben.

@Hulk13:
Sorry für das Entern deines Threads, aber wie du siehst müssen wir hier unglaublich wichtige Dinge klären!


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Hulk13:
> Sorry für das Entern deines Threads, aber wie du siehst müssen wir hier unglaublich wichtige Dinge klären!



Ups..
Ehm ja da war ja was, also kurz um nicht den Grund meines Schreibens zu wiederholen, diese Monitore (2560x1440) würde ich vorschlagen^^!



suggysug schrieb:


> *Asus MG278Q*
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...60x1440-1xDP-1xHDMI-1-4-1x-HDMI-_1011881.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anderseits argumentieren einige, dass 16:9 bereits Wide, also WQHD sei.


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und 16:10 als Widescreen sehen, also eigentlich ist alles was breiter als 4:3 ist Widescreen ...

Im Endeffekt ist Bezeichnung aber völlig Schnuppe, weil sich das eh keiner merken kann. Entscheidend ist, welches Seitenverhältnis hat ein Monitor, welche Bildschirmdiagonale, welche Auflösung, welche Pixeldichte, was für ein Displaytyp ist verbaut, wie schnell schaltet er, was ist die maximale Helligkeit, ... bei allem hilft mir eine Bezeichnung wie WQUXGA überhaupt nichts. 

Viel wichtiger ist, was Verbraucher begreifen müssen, ein 32 Zoll 21:9 Monitor ist zwar breiter als ein 27 Zoll 16:9 Monitor aber merklich niedriger und wirkt dadurch letztlich viel kleiner vom Bild her.

Mein liebstes Seitenverhältnis ist entsprechend auch 16:10, was leider ausgestorben ist. Das ist das Ideal aus Arbeitsmonitor und Medienkonsum-Gerät. Als ich das erste mal an einem 16:9 Monitor saß war ich geradezu erschrocken, wie wenig Arbeitsfläche ich im Webbrowser oder bei Office durch die niedrigere Höhe habe.


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

Naja, ich könnte mir den Unterschied zwischen QHD und WQHD gerade noch merken.
Wenn man durch einfache Anpassungen genauer spezifizieren kann, finde ich das schon gut.

Was die Verbraucher begreifen müssen und was nicht, da scheinen wir jeder unsere eigenen Ansichten zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und 16:10 als Widescreen sehen, also eigentlich ist alles was breiter als 4:3 ist Widescreen ...
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist Bezeichnung aber völlig Schnuppe, weil sich das eh keiner merken kann.


 Eben. Es geht ja nur um maximal 3-4 Bezeichnungen für DIE Auflösungen, die "aktuell" für die weitaus meisten Nutzer und Kunden wichtig sind, und das sind eben die in 16;9. Daher spricht bei 16:9 inzwischen auch keiner mehr von "wide" oder gar "ultrawide", denn etwas schmaleres als 16:9 ist schon lange kaum mehr vorstellbar  

Da niemand mehr was unter 1920x1080 kauft (außer vlt bei einem Smartphone/Tablet) sind die einzig relevanten Bezeichnungen eben Full-HD, WQHD und 4K / UHD. Vielleicht noch 8K. Alles andere sind Nischenprodukte, bei denen es bis auf absolute Fachdiskussionen scheißegal ist, wie das nun offiziell heißt oder ob es überhaupt eine feste Definition gibt usw., denn wer so was kaufen will, nennt einfach die gewünschte Auflösung oder das Seitenverhältnis oder sagt "ich hätte gern etwas, das breiter als normale Monitore ist".

Aus Deiner Liste geht übrigens weder hervor, dass/ob WQHD  für 2560x1440 nun "formal" gesehen falsch ist noch ob es eigentlich für eine andere Auflösung steht, denn WQHD kommt da gar nicht vor. Aber es dürfte wohl kaum jemand bestreiten, dass niemand NICHT 2560x1440 meint, wenn er WQHD sagt oder schreibt, außer er vertut sich.  



ps: worum ging es jetzt EIGENTLICH nochmal...? ^^ ;


----------



## Hulk13 (21. März 2019)

Hey ihr alten Piraten  
Was ist nun mit TN und IPS Panel ? Ist der Unterschied der Farbschärfe echt so gewaltig?

Der Asus 278q ist ja schon „älter“. Gibts da noch aktuelle Produktionen?

Was haltet ihr vom Omen 27?


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und 16:10 als Widescreen sehen, also eigentlich ist alles was breiter als 4:3 ist Widescreen ...
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist Bezeichnung aber völlig Schnuppe, weil sich das eh keiner merken kann. Entscheidend ist, welches Seitenverhältnis hat ein Monitor, welche Bildschirmdiagonale, welche Auflösung, welche Pixeldichte, was für ein Displaytyp ist verbaut, wie schnell schaltet er, was ist die maximale Helligkeit, ... bei allem hilft mir eine Bezeichnung wie WQUXGA überhaupt nichts.
> 
> ...



Aus erster Hand weis ich das zb das Creditmanagement der BayWa auf 21:9 umgerüstet hat. Ich denke gerade wegen dem Seitenverhältnis, ich gehe sogar von aus das es Allgemein dies mehr und mehr auf alle Büros zukommen wird.
Ich nutze auch ein 34 Zoll 21/9 Monitor und bin umgeschwenkt (vor 2 Jahren) von einem 27 Zoll 16/9. Dein Beispiel an sich greift nicht ganz da die gängigen Widescreens 29,34,35,38 Zoll sind, aber vom Sinn her hast du fast recht.
Warum fast? Weil du in Spielen mehr siehst auf einem 21:9! Das lässt sich am leichtesten als Bild erklären (das hab ich der einfachhalt-halber in 1920/1080 aufgenommen sowie 2560/1080.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die schwarzen Balken dein Blick mit einer 16/9 oder 16/10 ist (also ohne die Balken^^). Sieht man bei einem 21/9 noch deutlich mehr.
Das ist zwischen 2560/1440 und 3440/1440 nicht anders. Online bei einem Shooter mit offener Welt ist das sogar ein enormer Vorteil weil man einfach mehr wahr nimmt als mit einem 16:9(10).
Früher hätte ich gesagt das es sich nicht rentiert da Spiele nicht auf solche Monitore ausgerichtet waren, mittlerweile hat sich das relativiert (21/9 wird mehr und mehr zum Standart neben16/9) und ich würde meinen 34 Zoll nicht mehr eintauschen wollen.


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Hey ihr alten Piraten
> Was ist nun mit TN und IPS Panel ? Ist der Unterschied der Farbschärfe echt so gewaltig?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6QRotPMBqM
https://www.ips-monitor.info/de/pls-und-ips-display-unterschiede/



Hulk13 schrieb:


> Der Asus 278q ist ja schon „älter“. Gibts da noch aktuelle Produktionen?
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom Omen 27?



https://www.alternate.de/OMEN-by-HP/27-LED-Monitor/html/product/1363965?event=search
Kostet halt mehr (knapp 500) und hat kein AMD FreeSync, sondern Nvidia G-Sync.

Die 165 Hz sind zwar interessant aber ob du einen Unterschied zwischen 144 und 165 merkst.. ich glaub es eher nicht.

Hab hier ein relativ ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht eines Users zu dem Monitor:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...in-traum-gaming-monitor.1652718/post-21464182

Ich hätte noch (den von dir selber vorgeschlagenen) Acer XF270HUA und einen Test dazu hab ich auch (und hat auch AMD FreeSync):
https://www.prad.de/top10/top-10-bestenliste-27-zoll-gaming-monitore/?i=2

Preis 429 Euro bei Amazon
https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01IHFIVQ4/tt0003-21


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Was ist nun mit TN und IPS Panel ? Ist der Unterschied der Farbschärfe echt so gewaltig?


Ich finde den Unterschied als Besitzer eines IPS und eines TN vernachlässigbar.
Allerdings hat da auch jeder eigene Ansprüche und Vorlieben.

Zu den spezifischen Monitorfragen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Hey ihr alten Piraten
> Was ist nun mit TN und IPS Panel ? Ist der Unterschied der Farbschärfe echt so gewaltig?


 Das ist Ansichtssache (im wahrsten Sinne  ). Die weitaus meisten Nutzer auf der Welt haben TN und merken keine Nachteile. Ein gutes IPS würde freilich dann einen Vorteil aufzeigen, und dass ein Panel wirklich bei den Farben und beim Kontrast "schlecht" ist, ist bei TN wahrscheinlicher als bei IPS. Aber es gibt auch ordentliche TN-Panels, bei denen viele keinen Unterschied zu IPS erkennen, jedenfalls keinen, den sie als "besser", sondern nur als "anders" bezeichnen würden. Ganz grob gesagt müsste ein TN-Panel, wenn es die gleichen Eckdaten wie ein IPS-Panel hat, bei gleichem Preis aber ähnlich gut aussehen, und wer dann IPS bevorzugt, der tut das eher aus "Geschmacksgründen" oder weil ihm zB der seitliche Blickwinkel wichtig ist - denn da ist TN definitiv schlechter. Das spielt halt eine Rolle, wenn du nicht immer "vor" dem Monitor sitzt oder auch mal Gäste hast, die eher seitlich sitzen.


----------



## Hulk13 (21. März 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure ganzen Tipps.

Ich kann garnicht sagen, wie mich dieses hin und her aufregt. Nachdem mein alter BenQ damals den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich 3 Artikel gelesen und zur MM Konkurenz gefahren und hab das Eröffnungsangebot mit 30% geschnappt (Asus MX279H)    Und hab einen Volltreffer gelandet.

Und jetzt schwankt man zwischen 100 Modellen, bestellt eins...dann Kopfschmerzen wegen komischen Geräuschen...und man ist immernoch keinen Schritt weiter 

Ich denke preislich wären wohl der ACER XF270HUA und der ASUS MG278Q.   Alle anderen gehen schon wieder an meine Schmerzgrenze


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

Hulk13 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für eure ganzen Tipps.
> 
> Ich kann garnicht sagen, wie mich dieses hin und her aufregt. Nachdem mein alter BenQ damals den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich 3 Artikel gelesen und zur MM Konkurenz gefahren und hab das Eröffnungsangebot mit 30% geschnappt (Asus MX279H)    Und hab einen Volltreffer gelandet.
> 
> ...


 mach Dir einfach nicht so einen Kopf und bestell einen mit den passenden Eckdaten, und wenn du dann keine krassen Dinge negativ merkst, dann behältst Du ihn. Wenn du immer denkst, dass ein anderer vlt noch besser sein könnte, wirst du nie ein Ende finden. Und im Gegensatz zur Suche nach einer Frau macht das ständige Ausprobieren ja nicht so viel Spaß...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch ein 34 Zoll 21/9 Monitor und bin umgeschwenkt (vor 2 Jahren) von einem 27 Zoll 16/9. Dein Beispiel an sich greift nicht ganz da die gängigen Widescreens 29,34,35,38 Zoll sind, aber vom Sinn her hast du fast recht.
> Warum fast? Weil du in Spielen mehr siehst auf einem 21:9! Das lässt sich am leichtesten als Bild erklären (das hab ich der einfachhalt-halber in 1920/1080 aufgenommen sowie 2560/1080.):
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher, für Spiele ist das super und 21:9 kann den zweiten Monitor überflüssig machen. Nur muss eben dann Auflösung und vor allem die Bildschirmhöhe stimmen. D.h. der 21:9 sollte auch mind. 30 cm hoch sein und nicht so ultra schmal. 

Reizen würde mich so ein Monitor schon, nur durch die hohe Auflösung brauch ich dann ja noch dazu auch immer gleich doppelt so teure Grafikkarte, um das auszugleichen. Das geht halt alles dann doch ziemlich ins Geld. 



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde den Unterschied als Besitzer eines IPS und eines TN vernachlässigbar.
> Allerdings hat da auch jeder eigene Ansprüche und Vorlieben.


Ernsthaft? Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue bei IPS und selbst VA Panels sind deutlich sichtbar vor TN. 
Stelle beide Monitore nebeneinander und öffne ein hochauflösendes Foto und dann schaue dir die Unterschiede mal genau an. Das sieht man eigentlich auf einen Blick. Das TN Panel sollte viel knalliger und unnatürlicher sein und gleichzeitig feine Farbverläufe stärker absaufen lassen. 
Oder ist dein IPS Monitor einfach nicht gut eingestellt?


----------



## suggysug (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, für Spiele ist das super und 21:9 kann den zweiten Monitor überflüssig machen. Nur muss eben dann Auflösung und vor allem die Bildschirmhöhe stimmen. D.h. der 21:9 sollte auch mind. 30 cm hoch sein und nicht so ultra schmal.
> 
> Reizen würde mich so ein Monitor schon, nur durch die hohe Auflösung brauch ich dann ja noch dazu auch immer gleich doppelt so teure Grafikkarte, um das auszugleichen. Das geht halt alles dann doch ziemlich ins Geld.



Schon^^, aber immer noch günstiger als 4k und ich meine zwischen meinen 27 Zoll 4k und dem (U?)WQHD auch keinen Unterschied in der Schärfe zu erkennen.
Zudem gibts ja auch die 2560x1080 Auflösung unter den 29 -35 Zoll (wobei es schon mindestens 34 sein sollte). Die brauchen nicht ganz so viel Leistung und sind auch nicht sooo unscharf. Ist halt ein normales FHD nur in breit ^^.


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue bei IPS und selbst VA Panels sind deutlich sichtbar vor TN.


Blickwinkelstabilität ist für mich recht unerheblich.
Ich sitze am Schreibtisch vor dem Monitor und schaue nicht seitlich oder so drauf.
Die Farben des IPS sind auf jeden Fall besser.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Stelle beide Monitore nebeneinander und öffne ein hochauflösendes Foto und dann schaue dir die Unterschiede mal genau an.


Sieht anders aus, ja. 
Allerdings ziehe ich zum Spielen den TN vor.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder ist dein IPS Monitor einfach nicht gut eingestellt?


Möglich.
Das könnte aber auch für den TN gelten.


Aber wie bereits gesagt, jeder hat da seine eigenen Ansprüche.
Deswegen kann man die Frage auch schlecht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2019)

Als reiner Spielmonitor ist TN okay. Die übertriebenen Farben stören da meist nicht, denn viele Spiele sind nun mal sehr bunt. Aber ich finde TN selbst zum Arbeiten nicht so angenehm wie IPS bzw. ich habe keinen IPS, mein Hauptmonitor hat ein MVA Panel. Die neutraleren Farben wirken selbst auf Webseiten angenehmer und ruhiger und für Bildbearbeitung ist es halt ohnehin unerlässlich, dass die Farben möglichst korrekt dargestellt werden.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (1. Mai 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mach Dir einfach nicht so einen Kopf und bestell einen mit den passenden Eckdaten, und wenn du dann keine krassen Dinge negativ merkst, dann behältst Du ihn. Wenn du immer denkst, dass ein anderer vlt noch besser sein könnte, wirst du nie ein Ende finden. Und im Gegensatz zur Suche nach einer Frau macht das ständige Ausprobieren ja nicht so viel Spaß...



Das kann durchaus, beides recht stressig werden....


----------

